# How To Start?



## whosjose (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey,

I know that I'm new here and this might seem to be a bad way to start in a new community but I am interested in learning on how to develop my own rom. Basically I'm getting sick and tired of waiting for others to provide fixes for something that I can learn and do on my own. Any help will be great full.

Thanks


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=667298


----------



## whosjose (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------

